# Indication of last EOI selection on 11-Jan-2012



## mission97 (Jan 3, 2012)

11 January 2012 
Selection criteria:
All EOIs with a points total of 140 or more---536
All those with a job or job offer that had a points total of 100 or more but less than 140 points-------117

TOTAL SELECTION	643

So last selection indicates: if you have points between 100 and less than 140 points, but no job or job offer, your EOI selection chance is nil.

What experts say on this topic?


Mission


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mission97 said:


> 11 January 2012
> Selection criteria:
> All EOIs with a points total of 140 or more---536
> All those with a job or job offer that had a points total of 100 or more but less than 140 points-------117
> ...


I say - the total selected is about average for the last couple of years, but there must have been a lot of people in the pool with 140+ points.
So they could choose to be picky with the rest.

That's the position this month - but it may differ in future months. It all depends on who submits their EOI and how many points they can claim.


----------



## Janicz (Dec 25, 2011)

I've just been selected in the Jan 11th pool, and still waiting for the invitation to apply... Any idea how long this is supposed to take?

My job offer is from Feb 20th and I'd like to have a Skilled Migrant visa by then!!! 

**Getting impatient**


----------



## Danisoft (Mar 18, 2012)

Dear All,
I claimed 130 points with no job offer. My first EOI was not selected within 6 months so I have re-submitted it now. 
Can someone please tell me what is the selection criteria? I mean any chance they will consider someone without job offer? I have claimed 10 bonus points in work experience as my experience is less than 5 years.
Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Danisoft said:


> Dear All,
> I claimed 130 points with no job offer. My first EOI was not selected within 6 months so I have re-submitted it now.
> Can someone please tell me what is the selection criteria? I mean any chance they will consider someone without job offer? I have claimed 10 bonus points in work experience as my experience is less than 5 years.
> Thanks


You need to look at the history of what's been selected over the last months to see what your chances are. But things do change, so what happened in the past is no guarantee of what is going to happen in the future. I'm afraid that generally a job offer is expected now unless you have over 140 points.

See News and look back for previous selections.


----------



## Mizz (Jan 15, 2012)

Its a real shame that because if there is a shift towards there being an expectation of needing 140 points or a job offer, or a trend that this is the way they are making their selections surely its unfair to let people submit under the 140 mark with no job offer if the chances of they getting selected are virtually nil.


----------

